# Possibilité avec l'Apple tv



## kiiwizz (10 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Voila j'ai plusieurs questions à vous poser, avant de faire un achat inutile...

*1ère Question : *

J'aimerais diffusé ma musique de mon iphone en airplay, sans avoir à faire trop de manipulation, comme par exemple l'airport express : allumer mes enceintes, ouvrir la musique de iphone et d'un clic, avoir ma musique dans mon salon, ce que je fais actuellement avec mon macbook avec airserver ( mais ne marche vraiment pas bien... )
alors la question est : est-ce que avec l'apple tv, je peut faire comme l'airport express ou je doit allumer la tv ? l'apple tv étant dépourvu de prise RCA ou jack, comment faire ? sans devoir passer par la prise optique, et devoir acheter un convertisseur...

*2ieme Question :*

Actuellement j'ai une disque dur branché sur ma livebox, ce qui me donne un media server, accessible depuis ma box, mon mac, ma PS3, mais d'après ce que j'ai pu lire, d'origine l'apple tv ne peut lire que les film qui serais dans ma bibliothèque itunes sur le mac, donc pour avoir accès à mon media server ou tout simplement à mon disque dur, je devrais jailbreaké l'apple tv et passer par XBMC. Ai-je raison ? ou existe-il une autre solution ?

*3ieme Question :*

J'ai entendu dire que si on branche un disque dur à l'airport express on peut y avoir accès depuis l'apple tv, est-ce vrai ? on y a accès d'origine ou faut-il jailbreaké l'apple tv ?

*4ieme Question ( promis je vous embête plus ) :*

Une autre solution peut-être ?
Car ce que je veut faire est simple... diffuser de la musique de mon iphone sur mes enceinte en passant par l'airplay, et avoir accès à mes films de mon disque dur ( en réseau branché sur la box ) sans avoir le macbook allumé ( car actuellement les films sont aussi présent sur le macbook et je les lis en media server depuis le mac )


*PS :* Pour les génies de l'informatique, je n'ai pas accès a mon disque dur en réseau depuis mon mac car il me dis : "La version du serveur auprès duquel vous essayez de vous connecter n'est pas prise en charge"
j'ai essayer de faire la manie' pour activé le DHCAST128 vu que je suis sous Lion, mais aucun résultat...
j'ai réussis a me connecter a mon disque dur via le logiciel "muCommander" ( Gestionnaire de fichiers multi-plateformes avec support des réseaux )
mais quand j'envoie un film sur le DD via ce logiciel, l'envoie se coupe avec la fin...



Promis là j'ai vraiment fini avec mes questions, sur ce, je vous souhaite un bon après-midi, et je remercie les plus aventureux qui ont pris le temps de me lire !


Merci Beaucoup.


----------



## thefutureismylife (14 Janvier 2012)

Hello ! Alors je ne vais pas pouvoir répondre à toutes les questions parce que moi même certaine m'interesse (c'est comme ça que je me suis retrouvé sur cette page).

Alors ...

Question 1 : Apple TV > la connectique.

Effectivement si tu branches ton Apple Tv directement sur ta TV, ça sera en HDMI et si t'as TV n'est pas allumé ses haut-parleurs ne le seront pas ... Le mieux c'est tout simplement une enceinte Airplay. Tu as une Airport Express déjà ou non ? 
Je m'interesse aussi à ce principe d'avoir le moins d'action possible à faire. Sans avoir tous mes appareils qui restent constamment allumés. 
Chez moi je passe par un ampli comme ça c'est l'ampli qui est allumé et pas la TV, et si tu as des enceintes c'est une bonne solution pour privilégier celle-ci à ta TV. Bon d'accord c'est toujours plus cher qu'un DAC....

Bref pas de solution précise pour toi. Question suivante ...


Question 2 : Apple TV sans iTunes

Autre question que je me pose, en ce qui concerne les disque dur je crois que même les disques compatibles "iTunes Serveur" ne fonctionne pas il faudrait vérifier l'info. En gros l'idée serait que l'Apple TV se serve de la library iTunes sur un serveur plutôt que celle du Mac, mais j'ai cru avoir lu quelque part que ce n'était pas possible (après je n'ai pas regardé la date du post). J'ai abandonné la question du disque réseau pour ma part, je trouve ça pénible à gérer. J'utilise la fonction "la sortie de veille du mac lors d'activité réseau" ce qui permet à l'iMac de se mettre en fonction lorsqu'on veut acceder à celui ci. Dans tout les cas c'est un disque dur qui tourne ... Le jailbreak est surement ta solution.


Question 3 : Disque Dur sur Airport Express

Ceci est faux. Tu ne peux faire ça que sur "l'Airport Extreme". 


Question 4 : Même question que la 2 mais pour les films ?

Je te renvoie à la question 2, j'ai l'impression que c'est la même mais concernant les films. Si tu n'as pas de films au format iTunes tu devras soit convertir tous tes films, soit effectivement jailbreaker ton Apple TV. Après pour le stockage je te renvoie à la question 2.


Bon voilà je ne t'ai pas plus aidé. Mais à mon avis dans ton cas, si tu ne veux rien dépensé : le jailbreak est la meilleure solution.


----------



## ciradis (15 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour

  jetez  un coup d'oeil :
http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/creer-une-maison-connectee-marque-de-la-pomme-282443.html
 Cordialement


----------



## George78 (15 Janvier 2012)

kiiwizz a dit:


> *1ère Question : *
> 
> J'aimerais diffusé ma musique de mon iphone en airplay, sans avoir à faire trop de manipulation, comme par exemple l'airport express : allumer mes enceintes, ouvrir la musique de iphone et d'un clic, avoir ma musique dans mon salon, ce que je fais actuellement avec mon macbook avec airserver ( mais ne marche vraiment pas bien... )
> alors la question est : est-ce que avec l'apple tv, je peut faire comme l'airport express ou je doit allumer la tv ? l'apple tv étant dépourvu de prise RCA ou jack, comment faire ? sans devoir passer par la prise optique, et devoir acheter un convertisseur...


Avec la sortie optique de l'Apple TV, pas besoin d'allumer la télé, mais faudra quand même allumer tes enceintes faut pas rêver. Si t'as pas d'entrée optique sur ton ampli faudra repartir en analogique de ta télé vers ton ampli, je ne te le recommande pas, ça va être le bordel et télé allumée en permanence..


kiiwizz a dit:


> *2ieme Question :*
> 
> Actuellement j'ai une disque dur branché sur ma livebox, ce qui me donne  un media server, accessible depuis ma box, mon mac, ma PS3, mais  d'après ce que j'ai pu lire, d'origine l'apple tv ne peut lire que les  film qui serais dans ma bibliothèque itunes sur le mac, donc pour avoir  accès à mon media server ou tout simplement à mon disque dur, je devrais  jailbreaké l'apple tv et passer par XBMC. Ai-je raison ? ou existe-il  une autre solution ?


Oui, VLC Streamer qui lit quasi tous les formats, les streame de ton ordi jusque ton iPhone, depuis lequel tu rebalances en AirPlay sur ton Apple TV..


kiiwizz a dit:


> *3ieme Question :*
> 
> J'ai entendu dire que si on branche un disque dur à l'airport express on  peut y avoir accès depuis l'apple tv, est-ce vrai ? on y a accès  d'origine ou faut-il jailbreaké l'apple tv ?


Surement pas d'origine !.. J'y crois pas á cette histoire de disque dur sur l'Express..


kiiwizz a dit:


> *4ieme Question ( promis je vous embête plus ) :*
> 
> Une autre solution peut-être ?
> Car ce que je veut faire est simple... diffuser de la musique de mon  iphone sur mes enceinte en passant par l'airplay, et avoir accès à mes  films de mon disque dur ( en réseau branché sur la box ) sans avoir le  macbook allumé ( car actuellement les films sont aussi présent sur le  macbook et je les lis en media server depuis le mac )


.. si tu as accès á tes films sur le serveur avec ton iPhone sans allumer ton MacBouc, rien ne t'empêchera de renvoyer AirPlay son et/ou image avec le VLC Streamer que je te dis.. :0)


----------

